# iti an çomağı hazırla



## dcx97

Hello,

I heard two Turks talking and then a third one joined them. I overheard one of them (it might have been the newcomer, I'm not sure) saying "iti an çomağı hazırla". What does this mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Schizophrenic Cat

You're talking to your friend about someone. During this course, the person you're talking about comes. And you say to your friend: "iti an çomağı hazırla". This person is usually an undesired person. So it's a negative phrase.


----------



## jbionic2010

Smth like "for a dog there is a stick prepared" (to beat it), I presume, if one translates it literally..


----------



## Rallino

jbionic2010 said:


> Smth like "for a dog there is a stick prepared" (to beat it), I presume, if one translates it literally..


The extremely literal translation would be: _call the dog, prepare the stick. 

İti an çomağı hazırla_ is used for people you don't like, as it's inherently negative. But, of course, you can hear two close friends using it for each other, just for the tease.

The positive version of this expression is: _İyi insan, lafının üzerine gelirmiş_, which literally means: _A good person comes upon the mention of his/her name._


----------



## dcx97

Rallino said:


> The extremely literal translation would be: _call the dog, prepare the stick.
> 
> İti an çomağı hazırla_ is used for people you don't like, as it's inherently negative. But, of course, you can hear two close friends using it for each other, just for the tease.
> 
> The positive version of this expression is: _İyi insan, lafının üzerine gelirmiş_, which literally means: _A good person comes upon the mention of his/her name._



Thanks, but I think it's "iyi insan lafının üzerine gelir". That's what I remember my Turkish friends telling me anyway. Also, I think they said "üstüne" instead of "üzerine".


----------



## Rallino

Yeah, those are also possible. The meaning is the same.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks!


----------

